# State Record 8-pointer Poached.



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/event/ ... id/151837/

A 4x4 shot by bow in SE MN was illegally tagged after the hunter had already harvested two deer without applying the bow tag to either of them. The eight pointer green scored at 190 5/8 gross, 185 net. He was cited for overlimit and 12 other counts, seizure of all associated materials - bow, hides, meat and racks occurred.

Sad stuff. High profile when it is a record-class buck. Should be on the DNR "poachers wall of shame" at the State Fair in St. Paul next year, I'd guess.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Greed is an ugly thing...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

There is so much cash & fame involved in a potential record book buck of this magnitude that the circumstances surrounding it being taken are going to be put under a microscope. This bonehead should have known that, but greed won out.

Thanks to guys like this and the big money a potential record now represents, hunting has come to the point that an investigation seems to be mandatory when an exceptional trophy is taken. Unfortunately, they often turn out like this...

As far as I can see, this started when "professional" hunting evolved with writers & videos in the 80's, and progressed into all the hunting shows with professional "celebrity" hunters and their endorsing everything under the sun we have now. Prior to the 80's, all a buck like this would have meant was getting your name in a record book, some local fame, and little else...

IMO I think we were much better off before hunting became reality TV & a spectator sport...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man what a waste of an amazing trophy.

I was just wondering how the whole party hunting deal works with bowhunting? If he would have shot them and had someone else tag them would he have been legal? Just not familiar with Minn laws and wondering how that works? Anyone


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is legal to tag a deer for another person. Party hunting with a bow is ok. With in earn a buck situations things are a little different. But this guy shot 3 bucks in one season..... If he was not party hunting to begin with....he should have not killed any other bucks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> It is legal to tag a deer for another person. Party hunting with a bow is ok. With in earn a buck situations things are a little different. But this guy shot 3 bucks in one season..... If he was not party hunting to begin with....he should have not killed any other bucks.


So if he would have had someone else tag the first two bucks he would have been legal on the third? Obviously... if he would have shot it with a bow?

Or is it that if you shoot a deer... put your tag on it then you can't shoot deer for others?

Thanks so far Chuck!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

DNR has already contacted B&C and they are pretty certain it will become a new world record.

The DNR has been told they will be able to register it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I wish the link would let me cut and paste but it won't...

But here is the jist.

Lets say I am hunting with two others. I shoot a buck. I tag it. I can still hunt. (extra doe tag or what ever.) I shoot another buck. It can be tagged by someone else.

So this idiot could have used a wife, girlfriend, buddy, etc tag.....if they had a bow tag since it was shot before any gun season.

The only thing that can't happen is shooting a deer for someone under 16. They have to shoot it and tag it. But the 16 and under can shoot another deer and someone else can tag it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> I wish the link would let me cut and paste but it won't...
> 
> But here is the jist.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Thats kinda what I was thinking in my head. Wow so someone could shoot a ton of bucks in one year. CRAZY


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

god, i wish mn. would ban party hunting. (cross tagging).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep......But the thing about it is the tags are supposed to be bought before the animal was killed. And the other party tagging the deer needs to be hunting. Not just a tag holder....ie the husband hunts and buys tags for wife and kids.

But once too many bucks start to be taken the DNR kind of start to look into it. One story my buddy who is a warden told me was a guy registered another good buck. Word started to circulate. His wife tagged one and he tagged one. Legal..... Well the Warden did a check/follow up on a complaint. Went to the house. Talked to the guy and then asked the guy if he could see the bow that it was shot with. He said this one. The warden asked to see his wifes bow....since she bow hunts.....the guy said she uses the same one.....The warden asked the wife to pull the bow back....she could not do it. They guy got fine.....not sure on what. But he got nailed.

The Party hunting is one thing they are trying to eliminate. But they want it legal for does.....but not bucks. So who knows...another backwards law that people want to get passed.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> But once too many bucks start to be taken the DNR kind of start to look into it. One story my buddy who is a warden told me was a guy registered another good buck. Word started to circulate. His wife tagged one and he tagged one. Legal..... Well the Warden did a check/follow up on a complaint. Went to the house. Talked to the guy and then asked the guy if he could see the bow that it was shot with. He said this one. The warden asked to see his wifes bow....since she bow hunts.....the guy said she uses the same one.....The warden asked the wife to pull the bow back....she could not do it. They guy got fine.....not sure on what. But he got nailed.


This ploy is pretty common in ND too, as is the bit of "coyote hunting" with one's party after filling one's tag, but in reality shooting deer to fill other's tags.

Both are tough for a CO to prove...


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

It is only legal to party hunt, thus shoot another deer after your tags are filled, and use somebody elses tag, when the person who has the tag is in the field/woods AT THE SAME TIME as the person who harvested the animal to be tagged. Of course, this is the law and one that, obviously would be near impossible to enforce.


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't closely read the posts, looks like I rehashed what was already hashed!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

What a waste of a trophy animal. I feel bad for the group of guys that had been hunting this beast for a few years now. I had heard that the guy had already been offered upwards of $75,000 for the antlers already but they are now in possession of MN DNR. I hope they stick this guy good!


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

As an avid hunter I agree that it is a shame to have such a nice deer poached. On my deer hunt this year I bagged a heavy and wide 3x3 muley. On my way back to get my truck I saw the biggest buck I have seen in that area in years. He was a massive 6x7 with a 5-7 inch drop tine. I had to let him go and pray he was there next year. Just before I killed my deer I stumbled on a sight with a gut pile and a dead 4x3 laying within 10 yards of each other. The 4x3 was one I had seen during bow season. The kills were only about a day old. All I can think of is someone shot the smaller buck then the big one jumped out and they took him as well.

When are they going to make poaching a felony? Especially guys like the one this post is about. I know that a felony would yank his gun rights for good and he could still bow hunt. There has to be some kind of punishment that can be enforced that would slow the poaching problem. Cut his damn hands off so he cant shoot a bow or something. These people are making the rest of us look like pricks. People dont see pictures of a kid with their first doe in the paper but they sure as hell see pics of a poached trophy class animal. Maybe I am ranting but at some point the states have to do something to curb this problem.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't feel sorry for this SOB; I hope they screw him to the walls check out his criminal history off MN public records:

Logout Search Menu New Criminal/Traffic/Petty Search Search Criteria: Reinke, Troy Alan Location : All MNCIS Sites - Case Search Help

Case Number Citation Number Defendant Info Filed/Location/Judicial Officer Type/Status Charge(s)

19-T6-07-002565 1 129616 REINKE, TROY ALAN
07/25/1977 03/19/2007
Dakota-Hastings - Criminal/Traffic/Petty Speeding-Petty Misd
Converted Closed 064/55 
19-T7-05-008774 2 179120 REINKE, TROY ALAN
07/25/1977 08/29/2005
Dakota-Hastings - Criminal/Traffic/Petty Non- Traffic Misdemeanor
Converted Closed THEFT OF GAS 
19-TX-06-000565 DNR 570219 REINKE, TROY ALAN
07/25/1977 01/10/2006
Dakota-Hastings - Criminal/Traffic/Petty Dept. Nat. Resources
Converted Closed FISH W/EXTRA LINES 
25-CR-08-2850 C133874 REINKE, TROY ALAN
07/25/1977 07/14/2008
Goodhue Crim/Traf Mandatory
Closed Disorderly Conduct-Brawling or Fighting 
25-CR-08-3313 REINKE, TROY ALAN
07/25/1977 08/11/2008
Goodhue Crim/Traf Mandatory
Under Court Jurisdiction Domestic Assault-GM-Subsequent Violation 
25-CR-09-561 REINKE, TROY ALAN
07/25/1977 01/22/2009
Goodhue Crim/Traf Mandatory
Under Court Jurisdiction Domestic Assault-GM-Subsequent Violation 
25-T3-97-002128 S 065171 REINKE, TROY ALAN
07/25/1977 05/01/1997
Goodhue Non- Traffic Misdemeanor
Converted Closed PASS. ILLEGAL CONSUMPTION 
25-T6-97-001278 C 064081
C 064081 REINKE, TROY ALAN
07/25/1977 03/17/1997
Goodhue Non- Traffic Misdemeanor
Converted Closed DR. SM. AMT. MARIJ. IN MV
POSS. DRUG PARAPHERNALIA 
82-T3-04-026519 SW 329762 REINKE, TROY ALAN
07/25/1977 11/03/2004
- Washington-Stillwater Moving - Petty Misd
Converted Closed DISOBEYED STOP SIGN


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow people like this should have every damn hunting right taking away for good, I dont hunt in MN but it isnt fair too fellow hunters especially the other ones who have seen this monster before. Its just not fair and he should be punished heavily for it


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Looking at that record, we see a typical dirtbag. Surprised he isn't a G/O... :lol:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

here is another pic. This is a giant 8 pointer, to bad it couldn't go to someone who deserves it and keep it as the true trophy it is


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

MallardMayhem21 said:


> What a waste of a trophy animal. I feel bad for the group of guys that had been hunting this beast for a few years now. I had heard that the guy had already been offered upwards of $75,000 for the antlers already but they are now in possession of MN DNR. I hope they stick this guy good!


You go back to who ever it was that told you this and tell them they are full of crap. I know for a fact that nobody had made any kind of an offer on the deer. I personally know the only person who was talking with the shooter, and he never made any offer at all. That was yet to come, and then this came out. This is exactly how all the internet BS begins.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

dc240nt said:


> MallardMayhem21 said:
> 
> 
> > What a waste of a trophy animal. I feel bad for the group of guys that had been hunting this beast for a few years now. I had heard that the guy had already been offered upwards of $75,000 for the antlers already but they are now in possession of MN DNR. I hope they stick this guy good!
> ...


Do I hear right that you are defending this icehole?!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Do I hear right that you are defending this icehole?!!!!


No NDT, he's just defending his buddy who wanted to buy the poached antlers.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

ohhhh, well that's different...


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> One story my buddy who is a warden told me was a guy registered another good buck. Word started to circulate. His wife tagged one and he tagged one. Legal..... Well the Warden did a check/follow up on a complaint. Went to the house. Talked to the guy and then asked the guy if he could see the bow that it was shot with. He said this one. The warden asked to see his wifes bow....since she bow hunts.....the guy said she uses the same one.....The warden asked the wife to pull the bow back....she could not do it.


I dont mean to call you out here Chuck but im gonna hafta call bs on this one, that sounds pretty far fetched.... they got nailed cuz she couldnt pull back a bow at that paticular point in time? sounds pretty unlikely they could make that one stick.... :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Issuing a citation and "making it stick" are two different things. Most people avoid challenging them in court due to a multitude of personal and financial reasons or because at a base level, they know they're in the wrong.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I shouldve said that..... how could you even issue a citation... under what grounds? she couldnt pull back a bow at that point in time... Im being devils advocate here obviously but really every buddy knows what happens when you see a nice deer... your adrenalin starts flowin your heart starts pounding... and we've all heard incredible stories about what happens to ppl with and adrenalin rush.. its even been proven on sports science with computer data to back it up.... so if in fact this 'hearsay' did happen then under what grounds could you issue a citation?  thanks for the discussion NJ


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Very unfortunate! That deer is a true diamond in the ruff!


----------

